
Ask HN: best setup on a new Mac (iMac / Macbook)? - simonebrunozzi
I just bought a new Mac (iMac) and I will soon replace my 6 years old Macbook Air with an entry level Macbook pro.<p>I am open to any suggestions or link to resources to do the &quot;perfect setup&quot; for my machines. Thanks!
======
moondev
Docker for Mac, VScode, iterm + zsh, minikube via xhyve, istat menus. shimo
vpn client. I've also been enjoying the opera browser lately. It's less of a
resource hog than chrome but still uses blink to render. Also has a really
nice dark theme.

------
Sonarius
Get brew. Prolly Cask as well. Everything beyond that is up to you. I'd
recommend elucidating on your use case more for a better answer. :/

------
__d
Xcode, macports, Docker, PyCharm/IntelliJ/CLion/DataGrip, Wireshark, Serial,
Royal TSX, Parallels, Franz ...

